# Principles: Anatomical Positioning



## celtic_crippler (Feb 5, 2010)

The _Encyclopedia of Kenpo_ defines *Anatomical Positioning* as follows: 



> The calculated striking, forcing, or controlling of vital targets which will force an opponent into preconceived postural positions, and make the next anticipated target readily accessible for a follow-up


 
What is your understanding of this principle? Why is it important to understand? 

What other principles are closely related? How do they apply? 

For the instructors: What methods or tools do you use to teach this principle?


----------



## MattJ (Feb 5, 2010)

A very relevant principle. IMHO, it requires many other principles in action to make it work, and then it makes the others better! 

My understanding of it is basicially what the description says - using one strike to set up another. It's importance in making combination strikes (the foundation of kenpo) cannot be overstated. 

Related principles that I use frequently are colliding forces, and height/depth/width zones. H/D/W zone knowledge is imperative, since the Anatomical Positioning requires some foreknowledge of where the opponent will be to make the secondary strikes work, and to defend from possible counters.

Colliding forces could be used to strike the opponent on one side of the head, to force it into another strike on the opposite side (left hook, right hook). One can use a fake strike to the gut to force the opponent to lower his guard, then strike to the face. Many different ways to use it.

I would usually demonstrate it in a given technique, then demonstrate the same thing in a more resistant format, so the student could feel what I was talking about. Then I would let them do it to me, offering progressive resistance.


----------

